
Too Many American Men Are Obsessed with Work and Wealth - breitling
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/too-many-elite-american-men-are-obsessed-with-work/479940/?single_page=true
======
nugget
Maybe if a home in a safe neighborhood with good schools for my kids and a
reasonable commute to a decent job wasn't $1,000/sq ft then people wouldn't be
so ''obsessed'' with wealth.

------
breitling
>There is a workaholic mania among educated wealth-seeking American men, who
seem uniquely devoted to working any number of hours to get rich

This mindset cannot be unique to just the Americans, can it? Doesn't everybody
want to work hard and get rich?

Any non-Americans care to explain this?

~~~
yolesaber
>Doesn't everybody want to work hard and get rich?

I'm an American and I don't want this. Hard work sucks and bores me. Not to
say that I've never put effort or tried at anything, I just think that "hard
work" as most people conceive of it is bullshit and a rigged game. Being rich
sounds like a hassle and I'd be wracked with guilt. I just want to be able to
live the life I want within my means, reading and creating and lounging by the
beach with wine and weed. Contrary to popular belief, you don't really need
that much money to do so.

~~~
cylinder
I think most people are just pretending. There's not that much work to do,
they just don't use their time wisely and often are too dumb or optimistic to
know when not to dedicate time to something.

------
78666cdc
>Too Many American Men are Obsessed with Work and Wealth

Alternatively, not enough women value work and wealth. The bias here is clear
is day.

------
fractal618
Just American-Men..?

How about Too many _Adults_ are obsessed with work and wealth?

------
draw_down
> _while married couples often make work-and-home decisions as a unit, the
> cultural expectation that men be the top providers proves to be an
> insurmountable force_

So it's not just coming from the men.

~~~
wc1b
Mostly from men. It's hard to argue that women set the cultural agenda when
most almost all of our business and political leaders are male boomers.

